
Reports Indicate We May Have Detected a Black Hole and Neutron Star Collision - zeristor
https://www.sciencealert.com/we-might-have-just-caught-a-black-hole-in-the-act-of-eating-a-neutron-star
======
cmurf
What would happen if the neutron star were to "graze" the event horizon? Are
the forces holding the neutron star together strong enough that it definitely
would change its momentum and the whole thing gets eaten by the black hole? Or
could it break, with the rest moving away as if the black hole took a bite out
of the neutron star?

~~~
zeristor
I think this why so many people are keen to find out

